# New concept in tires!



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Found this site http://www.newind.is/english.htm while looking for tires sizes on another site. I'm a firm believer that a true snow tire aka plow tire is just that, and any street (summer m&s) is a compormise, so my trucks have their plow tires mounted on their own rims ( cheap at the junk yard) which go on at the 1st of the season and come off in spring. I also run studded tires (allowed here), but these may work for you guys who can't run studs or feel they may cause marks.

Bil
PS There is a Canadian and US manufactuer click Producersl


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Interesting concept. But this is a retreading process and I just don't trust retreads.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I think it is. I've used retreads or remanufactured as they are now called because the tire has new rubber from bead to bead, not just the tread like large truck tires. I've used them for the last 7 years or so, and not a problem, in fact they are the best snow tires for traction I've ever used! My plow trucks very seldom see any highway ( 60MPH for extended periods) during the winter, and I take them off for the summer. At about 70% less then new tires they're the only way to go.

Bill


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Milligan, I use the same practice as you in having a set of wheels & tires exclusively for plowing. I had checked into Bandag retreads, but here they're only about 15% less cost than new. Where are you getting yours?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Maybe I'm not seeing the picture clearly but they seem to be saying that since the granules never wear out the tire will always have traction. This might be true but those tires would never pass inspection with no tread depth and if your inspection is in the winter months changing tires (I don't have multiple sets of rims) isn't the very practical.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I think the point was to show that the granules are throughout the tire, I doubt they recommend running the tire that far. Wouldn't be too good for sales, now, would it?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Pelican I buy my tires tru dealer from this retreader http://www.easterntire.ns.ca they have a toll free # to the US and US distributers. they are super they beat all the name brand snow tires I've tired for traction, but aren't worth a damn for tire wear on warm pavement ( the way a true snow tire should be )which the mainline tire manufacturers won't do because joe average wants tire wear as his main requirement. Also check out a US retreader http://www.high-tec-retreading.com they list pricing. I think bandag is mainly for large truck tires where they just replace the tread and they are more expensive then the retreads I use.

Bill


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*History repeats itself*

Other than using a modern materialfor the grit, those look a lot like what we used to see here about 30 years ago. At that time they were commonly called "sand treads" or "sandpaper retreads" The embedded grit was supposed to help on ice, it appeared to be nothing more than coarse sand. They pretty much went off the scene once studding became available.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Alan, Just goes to show that really nothing that really new!

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Just to bring you guys up to date, as some of you are starting to plan for winter, I bought 8 of these tires last winter, for my wife's Tracker ( replacing 4 season old ETS studded tires), and my Mazda, when winters over, and I don't have to plow anymore, Real Estate vehicle. I already put 4 of their regular product (Studded) on the Dodge, before I heard about Green Diamond tires. This year both the Trackless, which came with Skidsteer tires ( the worse snow tires I've ever had, but it was rented, now I own it) and the Dodge will have Green Diamond tires this winter. The BEST all around snow tire I've ever had on a vehicle.
The biggest difference between them and studs is when there's no snow and the pavements wet, just like un-studded tires, but on ice ( especially wet ice awesome), and at 1/2 the price of a name brand tire. Yes they are RE-Manufactured tires NOT re-treads, the tire is remolded from bead to bead. They are available in the States, check the link in my original post, I dare some you to try them.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Our local General tire dealer started bringing these in last year. Several tread patterns were to be available. I had already purchased the studded tires so I ran them for the year.

I'm giving my wife the option for the Green diamonds this year because several teachers she works with ran them on there awd vans instead of studs and loved them. 

General dealer said response was awesome and at the lower cost if you have to put them on every yr vs every 2 it's still a better gripping tire. Compound is soft and grips well when grouped with the chips.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Exactly what I found, as I said in the original post, they're not worth a damn for wear, in warm temps, but no snow tire should be, most snow-tires are a compromise, because consumers demand wear as one of their first criteria, but a good snow tire has to be soft at winter temps to be effective. If I have to go on an extended highway trip in winter, I change to my Michelin LTX tires and rims, and back to my plow tires.
Jerre I should have known a progressive guy like you would have been on top of it!!:waving: 

Bill


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Just curious about what your paying for these tires (CDN).I've been using the Cooper Discoverer M&S,which last forever if used only for plowing,and are priced right.They are one of the best tires I have ever driven on in the winter.I'm always open to new ideas,and these sound pretty neat.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Chris

A 215x85x16 runs about $90.00, mounted and balanced, I like a narrower tire for plowing, and the 215's have the same rolling dia. as a 245 75.

Bill


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Pricing isn't bad.If I could find a few locally maybe I'll try a few sets this winter,and compare them to the Coopers.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I got a price quote a while back for a set of the Green Diamonds for $275 for the all terrain tread and $295 for the mud terrain tread. These were for 235-75-16 tires delivered to my door. They are Michelin carcases in a D or E load range.

I may try them this winter,
Mark K

The quote was from hi tech retreading.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Just my .02 cents

I feel the sand will be worn down even with the rubber and you will get a smooth surface or just a tire with specs in it. One or the other is going to wear faster.

Again just my own theory


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Actually Mike that isn't what happens there's always new pieces of carborundum coming to the surface, locking the wheels up on ice leaves a trail like there was a sheet of 40 grit sandpaper under each wheel, rubbing you hands over the tread you can feel the grit. As the rubber wears the grit pieces do get pulled out, but there's always new ones to take they're place, so the tire keeps it's extra traction all the way to the bottom of the tread.

Bill


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Thanks Bill,

I understand what you are saying, but wouldn't the rubber be even with the grit at some point?
If you can get the grit always sticking out,even after wear then the concept is great.

I would try a set myself


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I ran a set of these tires last year plowing and as nsmilligan stated, they are the best snow and ice tires I have ever used. I just got another set of 245-75-16's last week. $225 out the door for all four. That does not include mounting or balance, but it is still a good deal. 

As far as wear is concerned, I have approx 25,000 miles on my first set and I hoping to get another 5,000 out of them.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

A close up - You can see what looks like small holes in the tread. That is where the grit once was.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

As I said before, 25K on these tires, with at least another 5K to go.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Mike
I wasn't able to get that good a picture, but you can see there is always fresh grit coming to the suface, if those were studded tires, there's enough wear the studs would be gone.

Bill


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

I see by the pics they would work. Now the price seems really good. I am going to see who carries them around me.

Might be another vendor for the BBQ???

Thanks for taking the time to explain


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

does anyone know where to get these anymore?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

beanz27;1664466 said:


> does anyone know where to get these anymore?


Try treadright tires, they call it "Kedgegrip" 
I just ordered my first set it was $ 495 deliver to my door, mount, etc will be additional of course.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Great, their out of stock on the A/T


----------



## Murphy4570 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like they're not available in 33x12.50R15. Cool design, and interesting idea. I'll stick with my all terrain tires.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Try this link:http://www.greendiamondtire.com/

Bill


----------

